# I can't connect to my wireless router



## hkessing (Jan 1, 2009)

I have two laptops, a personal dell Inspiron l1720 and an HP elite book.

I can connect through my wireless router (intel(R) wireless wifi link 4965 AGN on my Dell but I can't on the HP. The HP recognizes the router and tries to connect but doesn't. When I try to repair the connection I get a message that it can't renew the IP address.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you try a wired connection on the HP? What version and patch level of Windows does that computer run?


----------



## hkessing (Jan 1, 2009)

Version 2002 service pack 3

No I haven't tried a wired connection.


----------



## kcg (Dec 18, 2008)

If u have security on the router disable it and try connecting..I had a similar problem like this and when i disable the security it work just fine ,,


----------

